# respect other boats



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

I was this past weekend and had some very rude behavior from some other people wanting to fish the same bank I was and instead of running by me on the other side of the river they would run close enough that if I wanted to I could have hit them with a spinnerbait. So please next time you fish a tournament and there are other ones out of the same landing and they get to the spot before you do dont get mad find you another bank or get behind them. And this happend a Claiborne this weekend so you know who are there big blazer boat.:moon


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

should have been floundering anyway instead on that river in Alabama. You know, Bluff Springs Style!!!



oke


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a better idea, I could have been teaching you how to catch a slot red:blownaway


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

What the matter does truth hurt.:looseroke


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I absolutely agree. I dont jump ahead of someone fishing a shoreline, If I really want to fish it I will follow behind them. I cant tell you how many times someone has jumped in front of a shoreline I was fishing, I'm talking by 20 yards. Common courtesy goes a long way. Ive run as far as 20 miles to hit a hot spot or shoreline to fish it. If someone is already on it, as disappointed as I may be, I move on or fish used water. Ive actually done pretty good fishing behind folks.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i pulled up to a bank on monday and there was a couple guys fishin on it already. i slipped in behind them and caught 3 bass, they caught none...


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about. Makes ya feel good!!!!!:clap


----------

